
What I’ve learned from my tally of 757 doctor suicides - mji
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/what-ive-learned-from-my-tally-of-757-doctor-suicides/2018/01/12/b0ea9126-eb50-11e7-9f92-10a2203f6c8d_story.html
======
cantrip
There is no mention of how the suicide rate of doctors compares to the general
population.

Also, bullet points like _" Family members of doctors who have killed
themselves are also at high risk of suicide"_, _" Suicidal doctors are rarely
homicidal"_ and _" We lose way more men than women"_ apply to all suicides, so
it doesn't really help the case without statistics.

